# Factory reset without BitLocker password



## Crowner21286 (8 mo ago)

So I have got this laptop that was a deceased family members that was given to me as some of his belongings, it’s a new lenovo flex 5g laptop. When we I got this I wasn’t able to get his password doing to him being deceased and at that unexpected at the time.. there is a promp asking for a bit locker code to be able to enter the laptop, I don’t have that and can’t get access to that, how can I just factory reset the laptop to new without having any of the passwords or bit locker code?? Please and thank you for anyones answers that may help!


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

Hello and welcome to TSG!!

Your best bet would probably be to install Win10 from scratch using the Microsoft Media Creation Tool. Please let us know if you need help doing this.

Since Bitlocker was in force, you will not likely be able to retrieve any existing files (documents, pictures, etc.).


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Also advise us what the exact serial number is on that Lenovo laptop.

That will allow its support site to be located, which will have a lot of helpful information and links.

--------------------------------------------------


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I will just add that we don't allow getting around BitLocker as it's there for a reason and while we sympathize with your situation we can't verify whether or not you are authorized to access the laptop. So the only thing we can suggest is a complete reinstallation of Windows.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

I found a page on the Lenovo website on how to do a factory restore if your model has a Novo Button.

https://pcsupport.lenovo.com/us/en/...ory-defaults-using-lenovo-onekey-recovery-okr


----------



## Crowner21286 (8 mo ago)

cwwozniak said:


> I found a page on the Lenovo website on how to do a factory restore if your model has a Novo Button.
> 
> https://pcsupport.lenovo.com/us/en/...ory-defaults-using-lenovo-onekey-recovery-okr


It doesn't have a novo button that I see, not very tech smart but I'm pretty sure it doesn't have a novo button


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

A clean install using the Media Creation Tool will be fine. No problem.


----------



## Crowner21286 (8 mo ago)

Gr3iz said:


> Hello and welcome to TSG!!
> 
> Your best bet would probably be to install Win10 from scratch using the Microsoft Media Creation Tool. Please let us know if you need help doing this.
> 
> Since Bitlocker was in force, you will not likely be able to retrieve any existing files (documents, pictures, etc.).


I'm not worried about getting existing files and such, just looking to reset the laptop and be able to use it… kind of a waste of a expensive laptop right now. How do you do go about doing the windows media creation tool and such? Thank you for your help!


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

On another Windows PC, download the tool from Microsoft (https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10) and run it. Select the option to install on another computer and create the bootable USB flashdrive (you'll need an empty device of at least 8GB).

Once the drive is complete (may take :10-15, or so, depending on several factors), remove the drive and plug it into the "patient". Boot to USB.

When the option to select where to install comes up, select Advanced (or Custom?, I forget). Delete each of the existing partitions (3 or 4 of them) in turn until you have 100% unallocated space. Then click Next and it will begin the install process.

You should have downloaded the drivers required prior to this, you can put them on the same flashdrive, if you wish. After Windows is installed, and boots up, you should first install the chipset drivers and reboot. Then do the rest (video, sound, network, etc.) as necessary.


----------



## Crowner21286 (8 mo ago)

Gr3iz said:


> Hello and welcome to TSG!!
> 
> Your best bet would probably be to install Win10 from scratch using the Microsoft Media Creation Tool. Please let us know if you need help doing this.
> 
> Since Bitlocker was in force, you will not likely be able to retrieve any existing files (documents, pictures, etc.).


How do you go about using the Microsoft media creation tool to install a new win10 and get rid of old win10?


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

When you put the bootable flashdrive in the ailing system, enter the boot menu (might be <F12> on a Lenovo) and select boot from USB.


----------



## Crowner21286 (8 mo ago)

Or does anyone know where I could take this laptop to just get factory wiped or completely cleared?


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

The above procedure is not difficult at all. 

If you really feel uncomfortable doing it, look for an independent repair shop. Avoid the "big box" stores. Their "technicians", who would likely make better shoemakers, are trained as salesmen. ;-)


----------



## Crowner21286 (8 mo ago)

Gr3iz said:


> On another Windows PC, download the tool from Microsoft (https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10) and run it. Select the option to install on another computer and create the bootable USB flashdrive (you'll need an empty device of at least 8GB).
> 
> Once the drive is complete (may take :10-15, or so, depending on several factors), remove the drive and plug it into the "patient". Boot to USB.
> 
> ...





Gr3iz said:


> The above procedure is not difficult at all.
> 
> If you really feel uncomfortable doing it, look for an independent repair shop. Avoid the "big box" stores. Their "technicians", who would likely make better shoemakers, are trained as salesmen. ;-)


could you possibley explain how to do such? I'm not very tech smart at all unfortunately and struggle with these computer problems. Thank you!


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

OK, let's take it step-by-step. 

Have you got another Windows PC that you can use briefly? Download the Media Creation Tool at the link I provided above. Once downloaded, run it, on that same computer. As it starts, it will ask you if you want to run it on "this PC" or another, choose the latter. Then it will prompt you to install on a USB flashdrive or download the .iso file. Choose the former. The program will proceed to download Win10 from the Internet and create a bootable flashdrive (be sure it is at least 8GB and either empty, or stuff you don't care about because it will be overwritten). Like I said, the whole process will take several minutes to complete.

Let me know when you've gotten that far.


----------



## Crowner21286 (8 mo ago)

Gr3iz said:


> OK, let's take it step-by-step.
> 
> Have you got another Windows PC that you can use briefly? Download the Media Creation Tool at the link I provided above. Once downloaded, run it, on that same computer. As it starts, it will ask you if you want to run it on "this PC" or another, choose the latter. Then it will prompt you to install on a USB flashdrive or download the .iso file. Choose the former. The program will proceed to download Win10 from the Internet and create a bootable flashdrive (be sure it is at least 8GB and either empty, or stuff you don't care about because it will be overwritten). Like I said, the whole process will take several minutes to complete.
> 
> Let me know when you've gotten that far.


So after I get the media tool downloaded onto a usb drive what do I do?? Also is there other stuff I need to dowload? Like what does this mean?? """"u should have downloaded the drivers required prior to this, you can put them on the same flashdrive, if you wish. After Windows is installed, and boots up, you should first install the chipset drivers and reboot. Then do the rest (video, sound, network, etc.) as necessary.""" What does that mean??

sorry I'm not very tech smart at all so all this is really confusing for me unfortunately


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

You ran the Media Creation Tool to create the bootable USB flashdrive, right?

As far as the drivers, go to the Lenovo web site and under support, find your system and look for drivers. Drivers are bits of software that help your various subsystems talk to the computer (like sound, video, network, etc.). It is best to get these from the manufacturer, rather than from Microsoft. You can put these on the same flashdrive as the one you created with the Microsoft tool mentioned above.

Put the bootable flashdrive in a USB port on the Lenovo. As soon as you power up, start pressing <F12> repeatedly to access the Boot Menu. (You may need to hold down the <Fn> key while doing that, depending on your keyboard.)


----------



## Crowner21286 (8 mo ago)

Crowner21286 said:


> So after I get the media tool downloaded onto a usb drive what do I do?? Also is there other stuff I need to dowload? Like what does this mean?? """"u should have downloaded the drivers required prior to this, you can put them on the same flashdrive, if you wish. After Windows is installed, and boots up, you should first install the chipset drivers and reboot. Then do the rest (video, sound, network, etc.) as necessary.""" What does that mean??
> 
> sorry I'm not very tech smart at all so all this is really confusing for me unfortunately





Gr3iz said:


> You ran the Media Creation Tool to create the bootable USB flashdrive, right?
> 
> As far as the drivers, go to the Lenovo web site and under support, find your system and look for drivers. Drivers are bits of software that help your various subsystems talk to the computer (like sound, video, network, etc.). It is best to get these from the manufacturer, rather than from Microsoft. You can put these on the same flashdrive as the one you created with the Microsoft tool mentioned above.
> 
> Put the bootable flashdrive in a USB port on the Lenovo. As soon as you power up, start pressing <F12> repeatedly to access the Boot Menu. (You may need to hold down the <Fn> key while doing that, depending on your keyboard.)


Hello, I'm on the Lenovo website trying to find drivers to download? I'm not sure where to go from there? I cant see where it says anything about. """sound, video, network, ext."" or anything that I can download.

I'm stuck at trying to find all the drivers needed from lenovo website to download over for my usb


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

You may have to download Lenovo Vantage from the Microsoft Store once you've got Windows installed. It is Lenovo's driver assistant tool. (It's free.) You can obtain all the drivers you'll need for your system at that point.

Go ahead and start installing Windows and we'll catch up with that on the back end.


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

If you have not created the tool yet look at this it has a link to youtube
Then download the windows 10 tool - Minimum 8gig USB required

https://www.microsoft.com/en-au/software-download/windows10

and use that to reinstall windows.

*Have only one drive connected

*** NB A reinstall will delete all data from the drive****

Here is an excellent youtube video on how to install win 10 from usb

How To Install Windows 10 From USB - YouTube

Before doing any install, it is a good idea to go to the support page for your system. Download the drivers you are going to need ie chipset, sound, video, wireless, etc. While win10 has a lot of native drivers, microsoft drivers are designed for ease of use and are NOT designed for any type of performance. Store these drivers on another usb or you can even just make a folder on your install usb when you are finished making the install usb. Copy the drivers into that folder.

When you are finished with the install, then install your drivers. Install the chipset first then the rest of them. Reboot each time when prompted.


----------



## Crowner21286 (8 mo ago)

I watched the video and that seems simple. But how do I get the old windows off and stuff? Seems like I’m missing a few steps?? 
right Now I have windows 10 downloaded to a usb, and a computer that’s locked right now. So do I just plug the usb in and then what?
Thank you for your help threw all this!


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Crowner21286 said:


> But how do I get the old windows off and stuff?


You cannot. 
This will delete all data on the drive - a fresh computer


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Insert USB
You can also change startup sequence temporarily without opening the setup utility. To do so, start the computer. When the Lenovo logo appears, press F12 and choose boot from usb
Did you watch the video on how to install
My post had 2 video links


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Crowner21286 said:


> It doesn't have a novo button that I see, not very tech smart but I'm pretty sure it doesn't have a novo button


What is the full and exact model number of the laptop? It should be on a label typically attached to the bottom of the laptop. If the laptop has a detachable battery, the label may be in the battery compartment. In that case, you would first need to make sure the laptop is turned off and disconnected from the AC charger. You should then be able to detach the battery temporarily and check inside the compartment.


----------



## Crowner21286 (8 mo ago)

PeterOz said:


> Insert USB
> You can also change startup sequence temporarily without opening the setup utility. To do so, start the computer. When the Lenovo logo appears, press F12 and choose boot from usb
> Did you watch the video on how to install
> My post had 2 video links


I can't seem to get the computer to start up and run off from usb? Under boot manager it doesn't get me the option to choose to start up using usb, under boot setting I have usb boot on, what else do I need to do to be able to start up using the usb?


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

You have the flashdrive plugged in when you power up, right?


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

This is step 1)


Gr3iz said:


> You have the flashdrive plugged in when you power up, right?


 If it still does not show when pressing F12


Crowner21286 said:


> under boot setting I have usb boot on, what else do I need to do to be able to start up using the usb?


Make sure it is the 1st boot device - not just on
Still no good
Turn off fast boot and secure boot


----------



## Crowner21286 (8 mo ago)

Hello, I was given a laptop from a family member that has recently passed away, unfortunately at the time of his passing it was quick and unexpected, with this laptop I received I don't have any passwords or bitlocker passcode, where can I take the laptop to be able to gain access to the laptop?? (even if that means I have to wipe the laptop)

it is a brand new Lenovo flex 5, the new 5g laptop with windows 11. Where could I take it to get it wiped? Iv read places you can wipe it with a usb with windows 10 downloaded on it but can't see to get it to read the usb? Just ready to take it somewhere to get fixed already, not very tech smart so was hoping someone could help with answers


----------



## Crowner21286 (8 mo ago)

PeterOz said:


> This is step 1)
> 
> If it still does not show when pressing F12
> 
> ...


What do you mean it's the 1st boot device?? I can see to figure out how to get the computer to run the usb??


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

all bios are different but you should have a similar option like the photo in the link
Make the usb the first boot option - could be called removable media instaed of usb
https://www.computerhope.com/jargon/b/bootsequ.htm
or
https://www.online-tech-tips.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/uefi-boot-options.jpg


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

you have posted the same problem here https://forums.techguy.org/threads/need-help-with-a-reset-or-place-that-could-help-me.1278895/
You have now given us pics.
You do not have the usb plugged into the laptop


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Use the reset button that the laptop has to factory reset. Here is a link from Lenovo.

How to reset your laptop to factory defaults using Lenovo OneKey Recovery (OKR)

EDIT: Use this link instead as the OKR has changed since that video came out (Has Windows 8 images...)


----------



## Crowner21286 (8 mo ago)

PeterOz said:


> you have posted the same problem here https://forums.techguy.org/threads/need-help-with-a-reset-or-place-that-could-help-me.1278895/
> You have now given us pics.
> You do not have the usb plugged into the laptop


What do you mean I don't have it plugged into the laptop? It's clear as day in the picture that the usb is connected and light up showing it's on… there is no USB ports on the laptop, you have to use usb threw a connector… as shown in all of the pictures… and you can see the usb is lit up and plugged in, just won't show up under anything? Look at the pictures again, you can clearly see that


----------



## Crowner21286 (8 mo ago)

Couriant said:


> Use the reset button that the laptop has to factory reset. Here is a link from Lenovo.
> 
> How to reset your laptop to factory defaults using Lenovo OneKey Recovery (OKR)
> 
> EDIT: Use this link instead as the OKR has changed since that video came out (Has Windows 8 images...)


It doesn't have a button to do that..


----------



## Crowner21286 (8 mo ago)

PeterOz said:


> you have posted the same problem here https://forums.techguy.org/threads/need-help-with-a-reset-or-place-that-could-help-me.1278895/
> You have now given us pics.
> You do not have the usb plugged into the laptop


It is plugged in and one you can see the red light glowing in that pic I just posted.. the laptop doesn't have a usb drive spot, you have to use a adapter to run any usb plugs..


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

My opinion only.
I assume the reason you do not get the USB to show up by either
Bios or F12 is because the usb you have is plugged into an adapter.
*I could be entirely wrong*.
I would have been using a USB C type of thumb drive.
*No guarantee a usb c will work*
@Gr3iz @Couriant


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Crowner21286 said:


> It doesn't have a button to do that..


Watch the video. The new lenovos has a pinhole reset button, next to the power button.










(English) User Guide - Flex 5-1470, Flex 5-1570 for reference. I would suggest this reset and not using the USB because the USB will not have the drivers specific to the machine and you may not have full functionality of your device (ie no network)

Side note, I see that you have a USB drive in an external box... I would suggest using the port #4 in the picture if you decide to use the Microsoft Tool and not the factory reset. Either way you need to use the novo button.

If you still are not able to do this, then I would suggest taking it to a local IT shop so they can have physical look at your machine.

@Crowner21286



> there is no USB ports on the laptop,


Also FYI: 









So if you are saying there are no USB ports then you don't have a Flex 5. what is the serial number on the bottom of the screen?


----------



## DRPC (Feb 9, 2020)

It's not a Flex 5, it's a Flex 5G 14QCX05.

Support site for his serial number (MP25X2X9) is here:
https://pcsupport.lenovo.com/us/en/...chProduct&searchType=6&keyWordSearch=MP25X2X9

2 USB-C ports only
No reference to a Novo button in the manuals...

-----

I would first ensure the USB you made is bootable at all. Try using the USB to boot the other computer that you made it in - where you ran the Media Creation Tool (you did do that, right?).

It needs to boot to the Win 10 install screen in UEFI mode in order for it to work in this laptop. If the other computer is older and in legacy BIOS mode, that could be an issue.

Details on Media Creation Tool and other methods you could try here:
https://winbuzzer.com/2020/07/03/ho...-10-usb-install-medium-legacy-or-uefi-xcxwbt/

Note that you need the USB to be UEFI (or dual) not Legacy only.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

DRPC said:


> Support site for his serial number (MP25X2X9) is here:
> 
> ..
> 
> No reference to a Novo button in the manuals...


I could not figure out where you got the serial number until I took a closer look at the photo in post #18. Thank you for noticing it and finding the documentation. You are correct. The Windows reset instructions in the user manual do not include the Novo feature.


----------



## Crowner21286 (8 mo ago)

cwwozniak said:


> I could not figure out where you got the serial number until I took a closer look at the photo in post #18. Thank you for noticing it and finding the documentation. You are correct. The Windows reset instructions in the user manual do not include the Novo feature.


So how do I reset this laptop then? Iv been trying for a couple weeks now to figure this out, about to try and just send it somewhere or something to have it done, I just can't seem to figure it out, everyone makes it sound pretty easy but when it comes down to it I just can't figure it out. Thank you for all you help to everyone threw out this, really hope I'm able to figure it out soon


----------



## Crowner21286 (8 mo ago)

Iv been struggling with this for a couple weeks now, just wish I could figure out how to do the reset. Or is there a part intrernally that I could take the laptop apart and buy the new part and install to make it a fresh laptop? (Like a hard drive or what?) if I replaced the hard drive inside to pc then would it reset to factory settings again? Or how does all that work? Anybody know?
Or what do I tell the computer tech person if I find somewhere to take it? Just explain to him what everyone has said on here and see if they could do it for me somehow?


----------



## Crowner21286 (8 mo ago)

cwwozniak said:


> I could not figure out where you got the serial number until I took a closer look at the photo in post #18. Thank you for noticing it and finding the documentation. You are correct. The Windows reset instructions in the user manual do not include the Novo feature.


Yes which makes this more difficult then it should be, so how can you go about resetting the laptop then?


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

No one agrees with Post #36 ?
@Couriant @cwwozniak @DRPC


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

That could be it, Peter. I don't know. I remember there being a Dell laptop that would not boot from onboard port and we had to use a dock. Manufacturer's seem to like throwing little "gotchas" in the way ... 

I wonder if a USB-C flashdrive would work?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

PeterOz said:


> No one agrees with Post #36 ?
> @Couriant @cwwozniak @DRPC


It should work as I have had usb-c only devices and I had to use a dock for the usb. It may be the wrong port to use or the adapter is not working


----------



## Crowner21286 (8 mo ago)

Couriant said:


> It should work as I have had usb-c only devices and I had to use a dock for the usb. It may be the wrong port to use or the adapter is not working


No it's not the adaptor or anything like that because I was going threw all the options on the laptop and I was able to pull up what was on the usb drive and see all of the windows stuff for the reboot but you just don't have the option or even see anything like that under the boot settings or anything to be able to reboot off from the usb.. but yeah so what should I do? Try and buy one of those usb-c ones?? Just don't have a bunch of money to waste on stuff like that, already had to buy the original usb to try and do this


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

If budget is tight then do not buy one
Can you borrow one from friend, workmate, neighbour, relo


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Crowner21286 said:


> No it's not the adaptor or anything like that because I was going threw all the options on the laptop and I was able to pull up what was on the usb drive and see all of the windows stuff for the reboot but you just don't have the option or even see anything like that under the boot settings or anything to be able to reboot off from the usb


I can be totally wrong with my opinion.
The laptop boots and sees the adapter, not a bootable usb device.
It then gives power to the usb via the adapter but it is too late to boot.
*Just my opinion*


----------



## Crowner21286 (8 mo ago)

Couriant said:


> It should work as I have had usb-c only devices and I had to use a dock for the usb. It may be the wrong port to use or the adapter is not working


That's not it because when it's plugged into the adaptor you can see that it lights up and I was trying to go more in dept with the settings and I found somewhere where I could atleast see that the usb was plugged in and readable and able to see what was on the usb, so that's not it, it just won't show up under the boot options or anything like that


----------



## Crowner21286 (8 mo ago)

So is there not a way to reset this pc? Or do people think that the usb-c would work?? Also the laptop has windows 11 on it, you can do the usb thing with windows 10? Or should I just try and send the laptop off somewhere..?


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

My personal belief is that it would boot to a USB-C flashdrive, but I cannot say that conclusively. Sorry. 

Let's see what the others think ...


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

I cannot say that conclusively


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I haven't tried a USB-C Thumb Drive, but the mechanics should be the same.

The question is if the adapter is not working? or at least with this machine. You may want to check in with an IT repair store to have someone physically look at it and make sure we are not missing some option.


----------

